# silhouette hunting shots



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2008)

me and ethan have been talking about trying some silhouette hunting shots and decided this evening was a good time to try them out. i really really really wish i had not left my camera on iso 800   you can really tell it in these pics. oh well, it gives me something else to work on. we kind of like the father son type theme !!!   he said daddy, now you can have me as your avatar again  ----   shot with the new sigma 18-50 and my tripod with self timer.


----------



## jason308 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great shots F1!!!!!!  Looks like y'all make a great team!!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2008)

one more vertical one


----------



## Smokey (Jan 21, 2008)

Dang dude those are awesome!!


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 21, 2008)

You guys are sure creative!  Great shots F1 and Ethan!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool shots!  Makes me want to go get some like that!!!  Great job!!!
(P.S.  Don't you know it is after legal shooting light??)


----------



## chinquapin (Jan 21, 2008)

nicely done Feral
what kind of rifle does Ethan have?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2008)

rip18 said:


> Cool shots!  Makes me want to go get some like that!!!  Great job!!!
> (P.S.  Don't you know it is after legal shooting light??)



ha ha !!!  don't you know i know how to manipulate shutter speed to LOOK like it is after shooting light     we actually had about 10 minutes of light left. ethans gun was empty for the posin' but my rocket launcher was still ready for action. 

ben, it is a nef youth 243. he shoots it off of a bipod when we hunt.


----------



## JasonF (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome F1!  I look up to the relationship you and your son have together.  Looking back I'm sure many folks wish they had that kind of relationship with thier parents including myself.  I don't have to know you on a one-on-one level to tell that you are a great father to a great son.  Congrats to that!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks a ton for that jason. he is a great kid. on the way home we found where some jerk had set the woods on fire and it took both of us to put it out. he worked his fanny off but i don;t think i would have got it without him. i was pretty proud of the little bugger !!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 21, 2008)

Those are some awesome silhouettes, Feral.  Great shots of a great Father/Son relationship.  
Hey, sounds like you've got a lot to be proud of.  

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ding Dang Dong!!!! Those are Sweeeeeeet!!! You and that boy of yours sho have some fun.

Hey Feral, Too bad about the iso800. Want me to whoop you up a recipe?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2008)

a recipe for fixin' iso noise or a recipe for smarts enough to check the camera BEFORE  i shoot  !!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 21, 2008)

FERAL ONE said:


> a recipe for fixin' iso noise or a recipe for smarts enough to check the camera BEFORE  i shoot  !!!!!


 I can't help you with the memory part, what was the other part?


----------



## rip18 (Jan 21, 2008)

I know a couple of other folks that had ISO problems this weekend too...

Good job on the fire, Ethan!

Those are still sweet shots, F1!


----------



## leo (Jan 22, 2008)

*Very nice work F1*

Hi ISO or not, they are keepers


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2008)

I especially like the one you chose as your avatar.  Father pointing for son... really nice touch.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are sweet! I've thought about trying some shots like that, just never have took the time to do it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are neat shots.


----------



## marknga (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are awesome!

Man you guys are good.

Mark


----------

